# Egypt has AA on their new Mistrals



## Spencer100 (26 Sep 2017)

I so wish I knew know to post this pic!  

Well the Egyptians figured out how to give their Mistrals AA defence.   Don't wish we had gotten them lol!

http://www.wearethemighty.com/articles/egypt-pulls-a-perfect-macgyver-move-to-defend-its-ships-from-air-attack


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Sep 2017)

Far to simple a solution and just imagine the number of empires that would offend.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (26 Sep 2017)

Don't understand what you guys are on about.

Been there! Done that!

For Gulf War I, Canada acquired some Javelin man portable AA missiles, trained some soldiers to use them (switched them from Blowpipes to javelins) and they deployed a small team one each of the three ships of the CTF that deployed for supplementary AA defence.

What's the big deal?


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2017)

I think many folks here have an emotional attachment to the Mistrals... though I can't imagine why.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Sep 2017)

The defensive suite was the main issue I had with them, but as shown that can be dealt with. I would add 2-4 25mm guns for close in anti-boat defense and some chaff and anti missile defenses.


----------



## Edward Campbell (28 Sep 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Don't understand what you guys are on about.
> 
> Been there! Done that!
> 
> ...




The "big deal" was that the "fit" was an electro-magnetic compatibility (EMC) nightmare. There was a long convoluted procedure in place to shut down this, retune that, and sacrifice a goat and three doves before firing up one of the Army missiles ... thank all the gods there was never any need.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Sep 2017)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> The "big deal" was that the "fit" was an electro-magnetic compatibility (EMC) nightmare. There was a long convoluted procedure in place to shut down this, retune that, and sacrifice a goat and three doves before firing up one of the Army missiles ... thank all the gods there was never any need.



Are you speaking about the Javelin fit on Canadian ships? IIRC, there were some early concerns, but in practice, EMC was not a big deal. The bigger deal was allowing people to routinely stand/operate in parts of the ship that were in close proximity to emitters. That was the hard part.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Sep 2017)

Better than nothing but...its still just an enhanced MANPAD system really.


----------



## medicineman (29 Sep 2017)

I was wondering what the Egyptian Navy needed with Alcoholics Anonymous on board their ships..long week.

MM


----------

